# Dachshund mix doing agility?



## meglynn (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a dachshund/terrier/chihuahua mix. I am new to the dachshund breed but know they can have many skeletal issues. My boy Levi has the typical dachshund back legs and long spine. I am wanting to do some type of dog sport with him. He's so intelligent and loves to be doing something. He looks at me for direction and I want to build off that bond. He does love running around and jumping small things. But the wear on his body from possibly doing agility worries me a bit to the point I may just decide against it. Also how do you know your dog may do well/like agility? 

I'm hoping to start him in proper puppy training classes in November.

I have two other dogs and never had them properly trained, so trying to do this one right. :wink:


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

There are lots of Dachshunds that do agility. The key to agility with any dog is foundations, foundations, foundations. The sooner you start on the basics the better. Even though you can't jump a puppy a lot (and definitely not a full height), you can still teach things like going around a cone or pole, how to go away from you or come closer, and introduce them to unstable surfaces using wobble boards and other stuff like that. No full height equipment, though! 

As for whether or not he enjoys it, that will probably be pretty evident. 

This online class about focus is a really great "beginning all the things!" class. https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/926 The session started on the 1st, but registration runs through the 15th, if you are interested.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

meglynn said:


> I am wanting to do some type of dog sport with him. He's so intelligent and loves to be doing something.


Being concerned about your pup's physical structure, suitability, and longevity is a terrific first step. If it were me I'd have a dog of this type / breed mix evaluated by a sports-oriented vet, or similar expert, before embarking on an agility career. Depending on the current age of your pup you may have to wait for him to mature a bit more in order to get a clearer picture of things. In the meantime, a general puppy class would be a great idea.

Keep in mind that if the evaluation cautions against agility, there is always obedience, rally obedience, barn hunt, nosework and a host of other organized activities to consider. Each one of those are probably far less taxing on the structure of the dog, and could very well be something the dog can safely excel at. 



Nice to see people getting involved in sports, and wishing to 'do it right'. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Plenty of dachshunds do agility! Work with a good trainer who keeps the dogs' health in mind (doesn't start with full height equipment or do a lot of jumping with young dogs, etc). 

I really don't find that agility puts a ton of wear on the dog if you're doing it as a hobby once a week and keeping your dog in mind. My 6 year old dog measures into 20" but I jump him at 12" in class because he's had some back soreness issues - it's always an option to adapt and make things lower and easier for your dog in classes. The amount of body stress in our agility class every week is about 10x less than what he does to himself running around our yard. I think the stress and strain people talk about comes from those doing agility daily at a high level with lots and lots of reps, and with dogs who are very fast and don't have a whole lot of self-preservation, especially when those dogs are young. For the average dog without any health problems doing it casually isn't a big deal.


----------

